# iCOM bands



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello!
Is anyone here using these typ of rings? I heard that some people have problems with fitting benzing chip stick into band, is that true?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a few birds I've gotten for the IF Convention that have those bands and I don't like them they just look funny. But I've heard from a few ppl already that the chips aren't staying in the bands. So I'm not gonna use the chip you put into those bands I'm just gonna put a normal chip band on the other leg. I'd hate to have a bird come home from a race with thousands in prize money involved without it's chip because it fell out along the way.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I've been using the I-com chips since last season and never had any problems with them. I gave some to a fellow club member to band me some birds and one was accidentally banded backwards but I raced the bird the whole season and the chip was fine. I never had any problems with them myself. Here's a picture of one of my birds with the I-com chip. She flew the whole season and I never had a problem with them.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

pigeonnewb said:


> I've been using the I-com chips since last season and never had any problems with them. I gave some to a fellow club member to band me some birds and one was accidentally banded backwards but I raced the bird the whole season and the chip was fine. I never had any problems with them myself. Here's a picture of one of my birds with the I-com chip. She flew the whole season and I never had a problem with them.


I just got my ICOM inserts, I'll be getting the bands late this year  (2012 bands) How do the chips stay in the band? Are they a snug press to fit or is there some kind of "lock" built into the band. (I'm using benzing)? 
Thanks


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Snug Press


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I have a few birds I've gotten for the IF Convention that have those bands and I don't like them they just look funny. But I've heard from a few ppl already that the chips aren't staying in the bands. So I'm not gonna use the chip you put into those bands I'm just gonna put a normal chip band on the other leg. I'd hate to have a bird come home from a race with thousands in prize money involved without it's chip because it fell out along the way.


I have heard of reports in our Combine from defective inserts as well. Gee, wouldn't it be great to have a 1st place winning bird come home a 1/2 hour ahead of the pack, maybe setting a new National speed record.......only to discover in horror that the chip went bad, or is missing ?  It was because of possible problems with these new bands, that the AU wanted to take a wait and see attitude, and have some fanciers try them for a season or two, before offering widespread distribution. In hindsite, that appears to have been the much more prudent move. The IF on the other hand, just jumped in head first, and hoped for the best. Hey, maybe there is only one defect out of a 400 or 500 bands, maybe only one out of 2000 or 3000 ? who knows ? I figured why risk it ? What is the big benifit of this new technolgy ? Only thing I can figure, is you only need one band...big deal. I will stick with the proven stuff, you guys who are brave and are willing to risk a lost race for it, be my guest !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

A_Smith said:


> I just got my ICOM inserts, I'll be getting the bands late this year  (2012 bands) How do the chips stay in the band? Are they a snug press to fit or is there some kind of "lock" built into the band. (I'm using benzing)?
> Thanks


Late ? If you are getting 2012 bands any time soon, it would be real early for them, they won't be released until Jan 1st, 2012 !!


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just receive 200 iCOM personalize bands. If anyone wants address bands like these send me PM. 200 bands for 120$ shipping included and takes about 10 day. 








with benzing iCOM chip stick


----------



## EastNJ11 (Oct 2, 2011)

Where did you buy the icom chip stick? Ive been looking for that chip for a while now. I need to get some icom chips for the 2012 yb race.

Kindly advice me and point to the right direction as to where i can purchase them. Thank you


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

I get it from http://siegelpigeons.com


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

whats the chip for?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

for clocking birds from race on benzing electronic timing system


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

ceee0237 said:


> for clocking birds from race on benzing electronic timing system


hi, i pm you but i dont receive any message, i want to buy 200 or 400 icomrings, please let me know, thanks


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

toilco I sent u pm


----------



## EastNJ11 (Oct 2, 2011)

@ceee0237

Hey bro, thanks for the info and the loft visit... Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## neki-18 (Jan 2, 2011)

ceee0237 said:


> Just receive 200 iCOM personalize bands. If anyone wants address bands like these send me PM. 200 bands for 120$ shipping included and takes about 10 day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you got the icom band with adresse?


----------

